# اعمال المساحة المصاحبة لانشاء الكباري



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (7 أغسطس 2007)

موضوع لنقاش وسوف اطرح في الايام القادمة مقدمة عن عمل المساحة في مجال الكباري انشاء الله:6:

*التخطيط الأفقي والرأسـي للجسر :
1 التخطيط الأفقي للجسر :
يشمل التخطيط الأفقي للجسر ما يلي : 
ـ1ـ1 تصميم المنحنيات الأفقية .
ـ1ـ2 تصميم الرفع الجانبي . 
ـ1ـ3 تصميم عدد حارات المرور للجسر وعروضها ، والتي تعتمد على الآتي :
-1-3-1 مسار الحركة على الجسر وإتجاهاتها .
-1-3-2 أعداد المركبات المتوقعة على الجسر . 
*( تعتبر عناصر التخطيط الأفقي للجسر هي نفس العناصر التي تطبق على تخطيط الطرق إلا أنه في الجسور تستخدم المنحنيات المنبسطة لإعطاء عامل أمان للسائق ، ولمراجعة تفاصيل تلك العناصر فإنه يمكن الرجوع إلى دليل التصميم الهندسي للطرق ) .
-1-4 الخلوص الأفقـي والعروضات : ​*​*-1-4-1 الخلوص الأفقي عند الممرات السفلية ( أسفل الجسر ) 
-1-4-1-1 الخلوص على اليمين من حافة حارة المرور الطولي إلى الحائط أو العمود يجب أن يكون( 2.40 ـ 3.60 ) متراً ولايقل عن 1.80 متراً .
-1-4-1-2 في حالة وجود رصيف مشاة يجب الإبقاء على الكتـف كاملاً . 
-1-4-1-3 يفضل أن يكون عرض أرصفة المشاة بين 1.20 ـ 1.80متراً وليس أقل من 1.00متراً
-1-4-1-4 يفضـل أن يكـون الخلوص الأفقـي بين رصـيف المشاة وحافة الرصيف الخارجية 1.80 ـ2.60متراً والأدنى للطرق الرئيسية 1.80متراً ، 0.60متراً على الطرق المحلية.
3-1-4-1-5 الخلوصات على اليسار من حافة الرصيف للمرور الرئيسي ( Through Traffic ) أو من الحارة الإضافية إلى العمود الأوسط أو الحائط من المرغوب أن تكون 1.80 متراً وليس أقل من 1.40 متراً . 
3-1-4-1-6 في حالة عدم وجود بردورة للرصيف المقترب وكان الخلوص الأيسر أقل من 1.80 متراً فيجب عمل حواجز معدنية عند العمود الأوسط أو الحائط على أن تبعد واجهة الحواجز عن حافة الرصيف بمقدار 1.40 متراً . 
3-1-4-1-7 يجب ألا تنتهي الحواجز فجأة عند النهاية المواجهة للمرور ، بل يجب أن تبتعد تدريجياً من الرصيف إلى نقطة من 2.40 متراً إلى 3.00 متراً من الجانب الأيسر للرصيف .
3-1-4-1-8 عرض الممر السفلي ( البحر الصافي ) هو مجموع عروضات الرصيف وعروض الخلوص والحارات الإضافية ورصيف المشاة ، أنظرشكل رقم (3-2).
3-1-4-2 الخلوص الأفقي والعروضات عند الممرات العلوية ( أعلى الجسر ) الجسور القصيرة هي التي طولها 15 متراً فأقل والجسور الصغيرة هي التي طولها يصل إلى 75 متراً مقاس بطول السياج أو الحائط . والجسور الطويلة هي التي تزيد عن الأطوال السابق ذكرها . 
3-1-4-2-1 في الطرق ذات حجم المرور المنخفض فإن أدنى خلوص بين الحافة اليمنى للرصف والواجهة الداخلية للحائط Parapet 0.75متر على الأقل ويفضل متراً واحداً . 
3-1-4-2-2 في الجسور الطويلة ( أكبر من 75 متراً ) والجسور الطويلة الأخرى ذات نسبة حجم المرور إلى السعة التصميمية أقل من 0.75 يجب أن يكون الخلوص للسياج أو الحائط يميناً ويساراً على الأقل متراً واحداً ، ويفضل 1.45 متراً سواء ببردورات الأمان أو بدونها . 
3-1-4-2-3 يمكن تقليل الأبعاد السابقة بمقدار 30 سم على الطرق ذات حجم المرور المنخفض . 
3-1-4-2-4 عندما توجد أرصفة للمشاة فإن الجسر يجب أن يصمم ببردورة أمان ، ويضاف عرض البردورة إلى عرض رصيف المشاة .
3-1-4-2-5 على الممرات العلوية ( الجسور ) للطرق المحلية يمكن تطبيق الخلوص السابق إذا كانت البردورة مستمرة حيث يجب أن يكون 0.75 متراً على الأقل ، ويفضل متراً واحداً بين واجهة البردورة وواجهة السياج في حالات خاصة يمكن استخدام خلــوص 0.5 متراً . 
3-1-4-2-6 عرض الممر العلوي هو مجموع عروض الرصف كما هي موضحة في التقاطع وعروضات الخلوص والحارات الإضافية . 
العروض والخلوص للأنواع المختلفة للطرق مبينة *


----------



## محمد الامير (7 أغسطس 2007)

نحن في حاجة شديدة الى مثل هذا الموضوع


----------



## م/ صلاح اليوسفي (7 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررر مقدمااااااااااااا ولا ننحرم منك


----------



## ايمن حسين (27 يناير 2009)

شاركوا معنا لاخراج الموضمع فى افضل صورة 

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 يناير 2009)

شكرا للجميع لاحياء الموضوع مرة اخري وسوف قريب ان شاء الله في الموضوع


----------



## السندباد المساحي (27 يناير 2009)

مشكور يا هندسة وننتظر الكثير من خبرتك وربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكيارب


----------



## ياسمين طاهر (27 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخ دفع الله حمدان 
نفع الله بك الاسلام والمسلمين وشكرااااا هلى مجهوداتك العظيمه الهادفه دائما الى خيركم من تعلم وعلم ونأمل منك المزيد دائما 
مهندس ---------دبى


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 يناير 2009)

_واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة_

من المؤسف ان تبحث عن الوفاء في عصر الخيانة... وان تبحث عن الحب في قلوب جبانة​قل ماشئت في مسبتي فسكوتي عن اللئيم جواب...لست عديم الجواب ولكن ما من أسد يجيب الكلاب​


----------



## garary (28 يناير 2009)

مشكور يا هندسة وننتظر الكثير من خبرتك وربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك يارب


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 يناير 2009)

_واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة_

من المؤسف ان تبحث عن الوفاء في عصر الخيانة... وان تبحث عن الحب في قلوب جبانة​قل ماشئت في مسبتي فسكوتي عن اللئيم جواب...لست عديم الجواب ولكن ما من أسد يجيب الكلاب​


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (28 يناير 2009)

موضوع كويس والله جزاك الله خير يا باشا موضوع مهم والله الى الامام


----------



## abdolkadr (6 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن اين النقاش والموضوع


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (9 فبراير 2009)

الموضوع سوف ينزل قريب انشاء الله


----------



## المهندس سليمان ناي (10 فبراير 2009)

بارك اللة فيكم اخوتي الاعزاء


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (10 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اخي سليمان


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 فبراير 2009)

نبدا مشورنا ان شاءالله بهذا الملف الذي يوضح مراحل انشاء الكبري الذي سوف نتحدث عنه 
وهو عبارة عن ملف فيديو 
http://www.sendspace.com/file/fln2x4


----------



## السندباد المساحي (11 فبراير 2009)

*مشكور يا هندسة وننتظر الكثير من خبرتك وربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك يارب*​

محمدعبد الرحمن مكتب الاستشارات الهندسية جدة:59:


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (12 فبراير 2009)

*نبدا مشورنا ان شاءالله بهذا الملف الذي يوضح مراحل انشاء الكبري الذي سوف نتحدث عنه 
وهو عبارة عن ملف فيديو 
http://www.sendspace.com/file/fln2x4*​


----------



## المساح10 (13 فبراير 2009)

الاخ دفع الله حمدان
مشكور على الفيديو ولكن الرابط محجوب فى المملكة 
لو تكرمت ان تنزله على اى موقع اخر غير هذا الموقع 
نكون لك من الشاكرين
عزيزي المستخدم،Dear User,*عفواً، الموقع المطلوب غير متاح.*

*Sorry, the requested page is unavailable.*

إن كنت ترى أن هذه الصفحة ينبغي أن لا تُحجب تفضل بالضغط هنا.If you believe the requested page should not be blocked please click here.لمزيد من المعلومات عن خدمة الإنترنت في المملكة العربية السعودية، يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالي: www.internet.gov.saFor more information about internet service in Saudi Arabia, please click here: www.internet.gov.sa


----------



## ahmadj5 (13 فبراير 2009)

و الله يا اخ دفع الله انت ما شاء الله خبرة و ذو فائدة كبيرة للأمة الاسلامية زادك الله علما و زودك التقوى


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (13 فبراير 2009)

المساح10 قال:


> الاخ دفع الله حمدان
> مشكور على الفيديو ولكن الرابط محجوب فى المملكة
> لو تكرمت ان تنزله على اى موقع اخر غير هذا الموقع
> نكون لك من الشاكرين
> ...


المشكلة حجم الفيديو 5 ميقا واقصي حجم لرفع في المنتدي 3 ميقا 
حاول ارفعه علي موقع اخر ان شاء الله


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (13 فبراير 2009)

ahmadj5 قال:


> و الله يا اخ دفع الله انت ما شاء الله خبرة و ذو فائدة كبيرة للأمة الاسلامية زادك الله علما و زودك التقوى


الامة هي التي علمتني هذا العلم (ويوجد من هو اعلم مني بكثير ) 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مزن محمود (13 فبراير 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx we r wating 4 subjct


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 فبراير 2009)

التخطيط الأفقي والرأسـي للجسر :
1 التخطيط الأفقي للجسر :
يشمل التخطيط الأفقي للجسر ما يلي : 
ـ1ـ1 تصميم المنحنيات الأفقية .
ـ1ـ2 تصميم الرفع الجانبي . 
ـ1ـ3 تصميم عدد حارات المرور للجسر وعروضها ، والتي تعتمد على الآتي :
-1-3-1 مسار الحركة على الجسر وإتجاهاتها .
-1-3-2 أعداد المركبات المتوقعة على الجسر . 
*( تعتبر عناصر التخطيط الأفقي للجسر هي نفس العناصر التي تطبق على تخطيط الطرق إلا أنه في الجسور تستخدم المنحنيات المنبسطة لإعطاء عامل أمان للسائق ، ولمراجعة تفاصيل تلك العناصر فإنه يمكن الرجوع إلى دليل التصميم الهندسي للطرق ) .
-1-4 الخلوص الأفقـي والعروضات : ​-1-4-1 الخلوص الأفقي عند الممرات السفلية ( أسفل الجسر ) 
-1-4-1-1 الخلوص على اليمين من حافة حارة المرور الطولي إلى الحائط أو العمود يجب أن يكون( 2.40 ـ 3.60 ) متراً ولايقل عن 1.80 متراً .
-1-4-1-2 في حالة وجود رصيف مشاة يجب الإبقاء على الكتـف كاملاً . 
-1-4-1-3 يفضل أن يكون عرض أرصفة المشاة بين 1.20 ـ 1.80متراً وليس أقل من 1.00متراً
-1-4-1-4 يفضـل أن يكـون الخلوص الأفقـي بين رصـيف المشاة وحافة الرصيف الخارجية 1.80 ـ2.60متراً والأدنى للطرق الرئيسية 1.80متراً ، 0.60متراً على الطرق المحلية.
3-1-4-1-5 الخلوصات على اليسار من حافة الرصيف للمرور الرئيسي ( Through Traffic ) أو من الحارة الإضافية إلى العمود الأوسط أو الحائط من المرغوب أن تكون 1.80 متراً وليس أقل من 1.40 متراً . 
3-1-4-1-6 في حالة عدم وجود بردورة للرصيف المقترب وكان الخلوص الأيسر أقل من 1.80 متراً فيجب عمل حواجز معدنية عند العمود الأوسط أو الحائط على أن تبعد واجهة الحواجز عن حافة الرصيف بمقدار 1.40 متراً . 
3-1-4-1-7 يجب ألا تنتهي الحواجز فجأة عند النهاية المواجهة للمرور ، بل يجب أن تبتعد تدريجياً من الرصيف إلى نقطة من 2.40 متراً إلى 3.00 متراً من الجانب الأيسر للرصيف .
3-1-4-1-8 عرض الممر السفلي ( البحر الصافي ) هو مجموع عروضات الرصيف وعروض الخلوص والحارات الإضافية ورصيف المشاة ، أنظرشكل رقم (3-2).
3-1-4-2 الخلوص الأفقي والعروضات عند الممرات العلوية ( أعلى الجسر ) الجسور القصيرة هي التي طولها 15 متراً فأقل والجسور الصغيرة هي التي طولها يصل إلى 75 متراً مقاس بطول السياج أو الحائط . والجسور الطويلة هي التي تزيد عن الأطوال السابق ذكرها . 
3-1-4-2-1 في الطرق ذات حجم المرور المنخفض فإن أدنى خلوص بين الحافة اليمنى للرصف والواجهة الداخلية للحائط Parapet 0.75متر على الأقل ويفضل متراً واحداً . 
3-1-4-2-2 في الجسور الطويلة ( أكبر من 75 متراً ) والجسور الطويلة الأخرى ذات نسبة حجم المرور إلى السعة التصميمية أقل من 0.75 يجب أن يكون الخلوص للسياج أو الحائط يميناً ويساراً على الأقل متراً واحداً ، ويفضل 1.45 متراً سواء ببردورات الأمان أو بدونها . 
3-1-4-2-3 يمكن تقليل الأبعاد السابقة بمقدار 30 سم على الطرق ذات حجم المرور المنخفض . 
3-1-4-2-4 عندما توجد أرصفة للمشاة فإن الجسر يجب أن يصمم ببردورة أمان ، ويضاف عرض البردورة إلى عرض رصيف المشاة .
3-1-4-2-5 على الممرات العلوية ( الجسور ) للطرق المحلية يمكن تطبيق الخلوص السابق إذا كانت البردورة مستمرة حيث يجب أن يكون 0.75 متراً على الأقل ، ويفضل متراً واحداً بين واجهة البردورة وواجهة السياج في حالات خاصة يمكن استخدام خلــوص 0.5 متراً . 
3-1-4-2-6 عرض الممر العلوي هو مجموع عروض الرصف كما هي موضحة في التقاطع وعروضات الخلوص والحارات الإضافية . 
العروض والخلوص للأنواع المختلفة للطرق مبينة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 فبراير 2009)

-2 التخطيط الرأسـي للجسر :
يشمل التخطيط الرأسـي للجسر مايـلي : 
3-2-1 تصميم الميول الطولية . 
3-2-2 تصميم المنحنيات الرأسية والتي يجب أن تتوافق مع السرعة التصميمية للجسر ومسافات الرؤية المطلوبة للوقوف والتخطي . 
ويفضل عدم أخذ القيم الأدنى لأطوال المنحنيات الرأسية ، ولكن يتم أخذ قيم أكبر لزيادة عامل الأمان في الحركة المرورية على الجسور .
3-2-3 الخلوص الرأسـي : 
3-2-3-1 يجب أن يكون الخلوص الرأسي ( المسافة بين سطح الرصف العلوي للطريق أسفل الجسر والحافة السفلية للجسر ) 5.00 متراً فوق كامل العرض لحارات المرور الإضافية ومناطق الخلوص الجانبي إلى البردورات والحوائط والأعمدة شاملة الأكتاف . 
3-2-3-2 يجب زيادة الخلوص الرأسي بحوالي 10 سم تحسباً لإعادة رصف الطريق أسفل الجسر مستقبلاً. 
3-2-3-3 في حالات خاصة في الطرق المحلية تحت الجسور ذات السطح السفلي المقوس فإن الخلوص فوق الكتف عند الحائط يمكن أن يكون أقل من 4.20 متراً ولكن ليس أقل من 3.75 متراً أو أقصى إرتفاع قانوني للمركبة . الخلوص الرأسي بين الطرق والجسور ( Clearance ) انظر شكل رقم ( 3-1 ) . ​* تعتبر عناصر التخطيط الرأسي للجسر هي نفس العناصر التي تطبق على تخطيط الطرق ، ولمراجعة تفاصيل تلك العناصر فإنه يمكن الرجوع إلى دليل التصميم الهندسي للطرق


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 فبراير 2009)

مقدمة عن تصميم الكباري 
منقولة من دليل تصميم الجسور


----------



## السندباد المساحي (16 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اخي مهندس هجوم علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## السندباد المساحي (16 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع كويس والله جزاك الله خير يا باشا موضوع مهم والله الى الامام*​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (16 فبراير 2009)

الشكر للجميع وايدكم معنا


----------



## حسام عبد الله (26 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم د/ حمدان انا قرات كتابك مدخل في عمل الطرق واريد شرح مفصل لمعادلات المنحني الحلزوي وياريت بالعربي مع مثال ولكم الشكر


----------



## جلال القصبي (26 فبراير 2009)

والله انا فى حاجة شديدة لهذا الموضوع لانى اقوم الان بتنفيذ مشروع بة كوبرى


----------



## ايمن حسين (28 فبراير 2009)

نرجو من الاخ حمدان الاستمرار وبقوة وجزاه الله خيرا على كل مجهوداته


----------



## MOHMED NAWAI (1 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك بابشمهندس دفع الله ونحن في الانتظار
محمد المختار نواي


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (3 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيـــــــــرا


----------



## اديب1 (30 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
ابحث عن كيفية تنفيذ رسم الشكل الحلزوني في الديكورات ان كان عند احدكم طريقة هندسية لذلك وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## بةمو (30 يونيو 2009)

*مشكو*ر 

*مشكووور**
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور
مشكورالف شكر على هذا الابداع الرائع*​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (30 يونيو 2009)




----------



## mimaaritto (17 أبريل 2010)

ارجو اعادة تحميل الفيديو لانه ملغى


----------



## ahmadj5 (21 أبريل 2010)

ارجو اعادة تحميل الملف


----------



## علي سليم متولي (21 أبريل 2010)

مشششششششششششششششششكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (21 أبريل 2010)

مشكور على الجهد الكبير


----------



## ahmadj5 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ الغالي دفع الله حمدان جزاك الله خيرا
كمساحة خاصة باكباري المعلومات قليلة جدا حبذا لو تفيدنا بالاتي :
1- اكثر ما يهم المساح في العمل بالكباري و ما يجب ان يركز عليه "خبرتك في هذا المجال "
2- العمل مع عدم وجود نقاط علام معلومة الاحداثيات و المنسوب
3- تحديد محاور الاعمدة
4- ما هي الطريقة التي يدقق فيها المساح ميل الاعمدة عن الشاقول
5- ما هو الحد المسموح في ميل الاعمدة 
6- كيف يحقق المساح الارتفاعات الشاقولية " هل يقيس بالمتر " او ان هناك طريقة اخرى 

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حمزة الدبعي (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*تخطيط المدن*

خططو المدن يمكنهم استخدام رسوم منتجة بالحاسوب
لتوضيح اقتراحات التغيير في ترتيب المباني وغيرها من صفات المنطقة الحضرية. يبين هذا الرسم المنتج بالحاسوب المنطقة التجارية في مدينة شيكاغو الأمريكية. تخطيط المدن
عملية توجيه تطوير المدن. يقوم مخططو المدن ـ وهم الأشخاص الذين يديرون هذه العملية ـ بإرشاد الحكومات المحلية، إلى أساليب تحسين مجتمعات المدن. كما أنهم يرشدون الحكومات، ومطّوري الأراضي الخاصة، الذين يخططون مناطق جديدة.

يتعامل مخططو المدن بصفة رئيسية مع البنية العمرانية للمدن؛ فيضعون مقترحات لتجميلها، وجعل الحياة فيها مريحة وممتعة. وتشمل مقترحاتهم برامج إزالة الأحياء المتداعية، والمساكن الآيلة للسقوط وإحلال الأماكن الترويحية ومراكز التسوق محلّها، ووضع خطط لتحسين وسائل النقل وخدمات مواقف السيارات.

يتركز العمل اليومي لمخطِّط المدن بصورة رئيسية، في إجراء تحسينات على أجزاء من المدينة، التي ينظر إليها بوصفها نظامًا متكاملاً، تعتمد أجزاؤه بعضها على بعض. ويقوم المخطط بتصميم خطة توجيهية
(خطة شاملة للمدينة)، ويستخدمها قاعدة لكل الأعمال التخطيطية. وتبين هذه الخطة الوضع الراهن للمدينة، والوضع الذي يجب أن تكون عليه كما يراه المخطط.

وعلى مخطط المدن أن يتبع المخطط الرئيسي في اقتراحاته بتغيير أي جزء من أجزاء المدينة. فعلى سبيل المثال، إذا كانت الخطة تحدد ارتفاعات المباني في المناطق السكنية، فيجب على مخططي المدن التقيد بهذا التحديد، كلما أرادوا إجراء تغييرات في أي من مناطق المدينة.

ويحاول المخططون توقع الاتجاهات المستقبلية التي قد تحدث في المجتمع، كالزيادة الكبيرة في عدد السكان، والتراجعات الكبيرة في النشاط الصناعي. وتساعد توقعات مخططي المدن الحكومات في التخطيط للمستقبل.

بدأ تخطيط المدن مع إنشاء المدن الأولى عام 3500 ق.م تقريبًا؛ حيث حدد السكان القدماء لهذه المدن مناطق للسكنى والعبادة، ونشاطات أخرى. كما أنهم أحاطوا مدنهم بأسوار للحماية من الأعداء. واعتاد الناس على التخطيط لمجتمعاتهم، عبر العصور التاريخية المختلفة. ولكن التخطيط لم يتمكن من مواكبة النمو الضخم، الذي حدث في المجتمعات الحضرية، في كثير من الدول. فكثير من المناطق السكنية أصبحت قذرة، تعاني الضوضاء والانفجار السكاني ورداءة المباني وتداعيها. 

وخلال القرن العشرين، زادت الحكومات بشكل كبير، من نشاطات تخطيط المدن، في محاولة لحل الكثير من المشاكل، التي تعانيها هذه المدن. انظر: المدينة
.


المخطط الرئيسي 
خريطة استعمال الأرض يمثل إعداد المخطط الرئيسي واحدًا من أهم اختصاصات مخطط المدن. وتحتوي الخطة التوجيهية وتسمَّى أيضًا الخطة الشاملة
، على رسوم بيانية ونماذج توضح الوضع الراهن للمجتمع، والوضع الذي يجب أن يكون عليه ذلك المجتمع في المستقبل كما يريده المخطط. وتشمل الخطة أيضًا تقارير ومعلومات إحصائية، تدعم مقترحات المخطط، كما توضح الخطة كيف يجب أن تستعمل الأراضي وكيف يجب أن تحسَّن الخدمات العامة، أو تزاد، كمراكز الشرطة والمطافئ والمتنزهات والمدارس ووسائل النقل.
إعداد الخطة. قد يستشير مخطط المدن المحترف كثيرًا من الخبراء الآخرين أثناء إعداد الخطة التوجيهية، من بينهم معماريون واقتصاديون ورجال تعليم ومهندسون ومتخصصون ماليون، ومحامون وعلماء سياسة وإحصائيون ومتخصِّصون في علم البيئة. كما يسترشد مخطط المدن أيضًا، بآراء غير المحترفين الذين سوف يتأثرون بالخطة، كرجال الأعمال وأصحاب المنازل وأعضاء الجمعيات الوطنية. وهذا التشاور مع الناس المحتمل تأثرهم بالخطة يُدعى التخطيط الموجَّه
. وازداد هذا النوع من التخطيط كثيرًا، خلال منتصف القرن العشرين.

يَعهد كثير من المجتمعات الحضرية ـ لا سيما الصغيرة منها ـ إلى شركة تخطيط خاصة، بإعداد خطّة توجيهية لها، وتقديمها إلى الحكومة المحلية لإقرارها. وفي كثير من المجتمعات يقوم قسم من الحكومة المحلية بمهمة التخطيط. وفي بعض هذه المجتمعات، يقوم رئيس البلدية أو أحد كبار الموظفين الآخرين، بتشكيل لجنة مكونة من مواطنين وموظفين حكوميين. وتقوم هذه اللجنة بتعيين هيئة لتخطيط المدن لوضع مخطط رئيسي. وتكون هذه الهيئة مسؤولة أمام اللجنة. وتضم الحكومة في بعض المجتمعات ـ لا سيما المدن الكبيرة ـ قسمًا للتخطيط يقوم بإعداد الخطة التوجيهية. ويكون مخطط المدن، والأعضاء الآخرون في القسم، مسؤولين أمام أكبر الموظفين في الحكومة المحلية.
مقترحات الخطة. تهدف الخطة التوجيهية إلى جعل الحياة في المجتمعات الحضرية، أكثر راحة ومتعة. والخطة الجيدة، تفصل بين المناطق السكنية والمناطق الصناعية، كما أنها توفر وسائط النقل التي تمكن الناس من الذهاب إلى الأسواق، والمكاتب، والمصانع والعودة منها بسهولة وسرعة، وتوفر أيضًا ما يكفي من الأماكن الترويحية، والمدارس، وخدمات التسوق.

يقترح الجزء الرئيسي من الخطة التوجيهية، الكيفية التي يجب في ضوئها استخدام الأراضي
في المجتمع. وتقسم الخطة مجتمع المدينة إلى مناطق، فتصنَّف بعض هذه المناطق إلى مناطق سكنية، وأخرى تجارية أو صناعية، وتخصص باقي المناطق للخدمات العامة. كما أن الخطة تقسم المناطق الرئيسية إلى مناطق أصغر، لكل منها ضوابط معينة للبناء. فعلى سبيل المثال، تحدد الخطة بعض أجزاء من المنطقة السكنية للمنازل فقط، وتحدد بعضًا من الأجزاء الأخرى للمنازل ومباني الشقق الصغيرة. كما أنها قد تقترح إقامة مبان مرتفعة في مناطق سكنية أخرى. وقد تسمح الخطة بوجود أماكن لتجارتي الجملة والتجزئة والصناعات الخفيفة في بعض المناطق التجارية. ولكنها لا تسمح بوجود صناعات ثقيلة فيها.

وقد تقترح الخطة التوجيهية أيضًا طرقًا لتحسين المظهر العام لمجتمع المدينة؛ كأن تقترح إيجاد شوارع تحف بها أشجار ومتنزهات ذات مناظر طبيعية خلابة، ومركز ترويحيّ وثقافي.

وربما تحتوي الخطة على مقترحات لتغيرات جذرية في الخدمات الأساسية، كتلك المتعلقة بالصحة العامة والنقل. فقد توصي بإيجاد نظام للصرف الصحي أكثر تعقيدًا لمناطق الصناعات الثقيلة منه للمناطق السكنية والتجارية. كما قد تدعو الخطة إلى أنواع من التنمية، كتوسعة الشوارع وإنشاء طريق جديد، لتسهيل الانتقال بين المناطق السكنية والتجارية والصناعية. 

والاهتمام الرئيسي لمخططي المدن لا يزال منصبًا على البنية الطبيعية لمجتمع المدينة. ومع ذلك فإن بعض المخططين في منتصف القرن العشرين بدأ بالتعامل مع المشاكل الاقتصادية والاجتماعية للمدينة. فقد تحتوي خطة المدينة في الوقت الحاضر على مقترحات، كبرامج التدريب المهني للعمال غير المهرة، والتدريس الخاص للأطفال المحرومين، والخدمات الصحية للمحتاجين.
تنفيذ الخطة التوجيهية

نموذج المخطط
يبين الكيفية التي يجب أن يكون عليها جزء من المدينة تبعًا للخطة التوجيهية. ويدعو النموذج الموضح أعلاه إلى بناء ثلاثة مبانٍ مرتفعة للشقق، (وسط الصورة)، وطريق رئيسي مجاور فوق سطح الأرض. صورة جوية توضح
كيف عدل المخططون عن التصميم الأساسي خلال بناء المشروع. فقد نفذت المباني الثلاثة التي تسمى أبراج هضبة المدينة بالكامل كما خطط لها. أما الطريق الرئيسي فقد بني تحت سطح الأرض. 
يحتاج مخططو المدن إلى المال والسلطة لتنفيذ برامجهم. ويحصلون مباشرة على المال من الحكومات المحلية والوطنية. وحيث إن الحكومات تحصل على أموالها من الضرائب التي تفرضها على الناس، فإن الأموال التي يستخدمها المخطط، تأتي بطريق غير مباشرمن الناس أنفسهم. وتعطي الحكومات المحلية والوطنية، مخطّطي المدن السلطة التي يحتاجونها لتنفيذ برامجهم.
الحصول على الدعم للخطط. يمكن أن يؤدي وجود المعارضة الشعبية القوية، إلى رفض الحكومة لمقترحات الخطة التوجيهية. فقد تفقد المقترحات الدعم اللازم لتنفيذها، إذا اعتقد الجمهور أنها مكلفة، أو أنها لاتنفع إلا جزءًا صغيرًا من السكان.

ويمكن أن يحصل مخططو المدن على الدعم الجماهيري، إذا استحوذت مقترحاتهم على إعجاب الناس. وتشمل مثل هذه المقترحات، إنشاء المباني الضخمة العملاقة، والمراكز الحضارية الجديدة، ومواقف للسيارات ذات الأدوار المتعددة، والشوارع. وفي بعض الأحيان تلقى الخطة الدعم الشعبي. لأنها تحتوي على مقترحات لحل مشاكل ذات أهمية كبيرة لكثير من الناس. فقد يحصل مقترح لتحسين الطرق على تأييد واسع، في مجتمع يعاني ازدحامًا مروريًا مستمرًا. 
السلطة الحكومية. ولكي يتمكن مخططو المدن من تنفيذ خططهم، لابد لهم من التحكم في عملية البناء، وغيرها من النشاطات الأخرى التي تؤثر على البنية الطبيعية لمجتمع المدينة. ويعتمد المخططون على قوة المصلحة العامة
وسلطتها في تنفيذ قوانين تخطيط المنطقة، وأنظمة التقسيم، وضوابط المساكن والمباني. 

يعني مصطلح المصلحة العامة
حق الحكومة في شراء الملكيات الخاصة، حتى وإن لم يُردْ مالكوها. وغالبًا ما يلجأ مخططو المدن لهذا الحق، للحصول على ما يحتاجونه من أرض لتنفيذ مشاريع إعادة البناء. ولقد استخدمت الحكومات في بعض الدول الصناعية كالولايات المتّحدة الأمريكية، حقّ الشراء الإجباري في برامج التَّحديث الحضري، فيشترون الملكيات الخاصة بمبانيها، ثم يقومون بإزالة المباني. وإذا كانت هذه المباني مسكونة، فإن ساكنيها يُنقلون إلى مساكن أخرى. ثم تقوم الحكومة ببيع الأراضي التي أزيلت عنها المباني لمستثمر خاص، يقوم ببنائها وفقًا للخطة التوجيهية، أو تحتفظ الحكومة نفسها بهذه الأراضي وتُنميها وفقًا للخطة التوجيهية. كما تلجأ الحكومات أيضًا للشراء الإجباري للحصول على ما تحتاجة من أراضٍ لبرامج بناء الطرق. انظر: حق مصادرة الملكية الخاصة
.

وتحدد قوانين تخطيط المنطقة
أنواع المباني المسموح بها، في كل جزء من أجزاء المدينة. فعلى سبيل المثال، إذا سمح قانون تخطيط المناطق بتشييد مبان سكنية ومساكن فقط في منطقة معّينة، فإن مخططي المدن يخططون تلك المنطقة، لمنطقة سكنية كاملة. وينطبق الوضع نفسه على منطقة أخرى خصصت للاستخدام الصناعي فقط. وتمكّن قوانين تخطيط المنطقة مخططي المدن من تنظيم مساحات قطع الأراضي، وارتفاع المباني، وإعداد مواقف للسيارات ومناطق التحميل، واستخدام العلامات الإرشادية واللافتات.

وهناك أنظمة أخرى تحدد تقسيم الأراضي الفضاء الكبيرة وتنميتها. وغالبًا ما يقوم مطورو الأراضي الخاصة
بشراء مساحات كبيرة من الأرض، وتقسيمها إلى قطع صغيرة وبيعها قطعًا خالية، أو يقيمون عليها المباني قبل البيع. وتحدِّد أنظمة التقسيم الحد الأدنى لمساحة الأرض ونوعية استخدامها، كأن تكون أراضي سكنية أو تجارية أو صناعية. كما تحكم هذه الأنظمة أيضًا المظاهر الأخرى للبنية الطبيعية، كمواقع الطرق واتساعها ومقدار الأراضي التي يجب أن تستخدم للمباني العامة والمدارس، والمناطق المفتوحة.

وتراعي ضوابط البناء والسكن جودة تشييد المباني. كما تحتوي على قواعد تحدِّد أعداد السكّان للمبنى الواحد، وجودة التمديدات الكهربائية، والصّحيّة والسباكة. 
بناء المجتمعات الجديدة 
تحسين أوضاع المدن الحالية يشير مصطلح تخطيط المدن
عادة إلى محاولة تحسين الأوضاع الراهنة للمجتعات. كما قد يشير أيضًا إلى تنمية مجتمعات حضرية جديدة، تقوم بها الحكومات والشركات الخاصة. هذه المجتمعات الجديدة تختلف عن الضَّواحي. فمعظم الضواحي مصممة بصورة رئيسية، مناطق سكنية للناس الذين يعملون في المدن المجاورة. أما المجتمعات الجديدة فتخطط على أساس أنها مكتفية ذاتيًا، إما بصورة كلية أو جزئية، أي أنها توفر لساكنها أماكن للعمل أيضًا.

وتختلف المدن الجديدة من حيث درجة الاكتفاء الذاتي ومن حيث الموقع. ويحاول مخططو المدن الجديدة الكبيرة أن يضمنوا توفر العدد الكافي من المرافق والخدمات والفرص الوظيفية لكل سكانها. ولهذا فهي تبنى على مسافة بعيدة من المدن الموجودة. وعلى هذا الأساس، بنت الحكومة البرازيلية مدينة برازيليا في منتصف القرن العشرين بعيدًا عن مركز الثقل السكاني للدولة. والمدن الجديدة مشاريع باهظة التكاليف. ولهذا تعد كل من مدينتي برازيليا وكانبرا في أستراليا، من بين مدن قليلة شيدت بالكامل.

أما المدن الجديدة الصغيرة أو البلدات ،فإنها توفر وظائف لمعظم سكانها. ولكنها أيضًا تعتمد على المدن المجاورة في كثير من الوظائف. ولهذا بُنيت معظم هذه المدن على مسافة قريبة من مدن كبرى، بل إن بعضها يعدُ جزءًا من هذه المدن الكبرى. 

وتعد بريطانيا والدول الأسكندنافية من بين الدول الرائدة في بناء المدن الجديدة. وتوفر حكومات هذه الدول المعونات اللازمة لتنمية المدن الجديدة، بما في ذلك الأموال والسلطة، لشراء ما تحتاجه من الأراضي. وفي بعض الدول كالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، يعدُ القطاع التجاري الخاص الممول الرئيسي لتنمية المدن الجديدة. وبما أن تنمية المدن الجديدة عملية بطيئة ومكلفة، فكثير من رجال التنمية في القطاع الخاص لا يرغبون في الدخول في مثل هذه المشاريع. إضافة إلى عدم تمكنهم من الحصول على الأراضي لإنشاء المدن الجديدة بصفة دائمة.
النقد الموجّه لتخطيط المدن مع أن الكثير من الناس يعجبون بأهداف تخطيط المدن، إلا أن البعض ينتقد الأساليب المستخدمة لتحقيق هذه الأهداف. ومن الانتقادات الرئيسية الموجهة لتخطيط المدن النفقات الباهظة، وسيطرة الحكومة على تخطيط المدن، والتركيز الخاطئ على بعض الأهداف.
النفقات الباهظة. تعد النفقات الباهظة أكثر الانتقادات الموجهّه لتخطيط المدن شيوعًا. ففي الدول التي يدفع فيها الناس الضرائب يدّعي المنتقدون أن نفقات تنفيذ الخطة التوجيهية للمدن الجديدة، تضع عبئًا كبيرًا على المواطنين، وأن مخططي المدن يحاولون تحقيق أكثر مما ينبغي في آن واحد.
سيطرة الحكومة. يعترض بعض الناس على استخدام الحكومة سلطتها لإجبار الأفراد على بيع ملكياتهم وتجديد استخدامها. فهم يرون في استخدام هذه السلطة مخالفة لحق المالك في التصرف في ملكه. وفي الأنظمة الديمقراطية يعترض البعض الآخر على دور مخطط المدن بصفته صانع قرار لم ينتخب رسميًا. 
التركيز الخاطئ. يشكو بعض النقاد من أن المخططين يهتمون بتجميل المدن، ومساعدة أصحاب الأعمال التجارية، أكثر من اهتمامهم بحل المشاكل الاجتماعية كالازدحام السكاني وانتشار ظاهرة التلوث مثلا. ويتهم هؤلاء النقاد التغيرات، التي أحدثت في البنية العمرانية بأنها قد تزيد من المشاكل الاجتماعية، كما أنها لاتأخذ في الاعتبار احتياجات الناس. فمثلاً إقامة مباني الشقق الفاخرة محل المباني المتداعية، ينتج عنه فقدان للمساكن الرخيصة الثمن.

يعتقد بعض الناس أن مخططي المدن يولون اهتمامًا كبيرًا بمستقبل المدن واهتمامًا غير كافٍ بالمشاكل الحالية. ومع ذلك، فإن هناك من ينتقدون مخططي المدن، لمحاولتهم المساعدة في حل المشاكل اليومية. ويعتقد هؤلاء الناس أن على المخطط أن يهتم بالبرامج طويلة المدى؛ لأنه المسؤول المباشر عن مستقبل تنمية المجتمعات.
تقليل النقد. يحتاج مخططو المدن إلى الدعم الشعبي، ولهذا فهم يعملون على التقليل من النقد الموجه لأساليبهم. فكثير من المدن تُجَدْوِلُ مشاريعها التخطيطية على فترات زمنية متباعدة، لتخفف من العبء المالي لدافعي الضرائب. ويأمل مخططو المدن في أن زيادة التخطيط الموجَّه ـ الذي يعطي الجمهور دورًا أكبر في العملية التخطيطة ـ تساعد على التقليل من النقد. كما أنهم يأملون في أن الكثير من الناس، سوف يقتنعون بقيمة تخطيط المدن، عندما يشاهدون المشاريع التي تمَّ إنجازها.
نبذة تاريخية هذا الجزء من المقالة يلقي الضوء على بعض الجوانب المهمة لتطور تخطيط المدن عبر التاريخ، منذ نشأتها عام 3500 ق.م تقريبًا.

وللإلمام بتفصيل أكثر عن المدن ونموها خلال العصور، انظر: المدينة
.

ميلتس
مستعمرة يونانية قديمة، واحدة من المدن الأولى التي سيطر نظام الخطة
الشبكية على شوارعها التي تقطع الحيز الحضري بشكل منتظم. وي


----------



## حمزة الدبعي (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*شرح عربي لجهاز total station سوكيا مجموعة موديلات 30r مع شرح لبرنامج wincomms الخاص بنقل البيانات من*

الأخوة رواد المعهد الفني للمساحة
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

أقدم اليكم مذكرة شرح عربي لجهاز total station سوكيا مجموعة موديلات 30r 
من الألف إلى الياء مع شرح لبرنامج wincomms الخاص بنقل البيانات من وإلى الجهاز..
المذكرة تشرح جميع أوامر الجهاز والتطبيقات الملحقة في الجهاز
مثل حساب المساحات وقياس إرتفاعات النقاط التي لا يمكن الوصول إليها
والكثير الكثير من التطبيقات الهامة..
كذلك خطوات الرفع المساحي وإنزال البيانات للحاسب الآلي بواسطة برنامج wincomms 
وتعريفها ببرنامج الأوتوكاد.
وخطوات التوقيع المساحي وطريقة رفع الإحداثيات للجهاز بواسطة نفس البرنامج..

مذكرة مفصلة بشكل سلس وسهل وبالتفصيل الممل..


المذكرة مصممة من أحد الأخوة في شعبة المساحة بالكلية التقنية بالرياض
وهي عبارة عن ملف صورة حتى يتمكن الجميع من فتحه واستخدامه 
وسيتم بإذن الله رفع المذكرة على هيئة pdf قريباً
طبعا منقول 
الملف موجود في المرفقات

طلب العلم من أسباب دخول الجنة , قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .. { من سلك طريقاً يلتمس فيه علماً, سهل الله له به طريقاً إلى الجنة , وما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة وغشيتهم الرحمة وحفتهم الملائكة وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده , ومن بطأ به عمله لم يسرع به نسبه }



حكم تبعث في نفسي الطاقة
« عندما نعطي، نحن نلهم الآخرين على العطاء، إما (عطاء) المال أو الوقت أو العلم » .​ 
عطاؤك بعلمك صدقة جارية بعد موتك 
"حديث شريف " إذا مات ابن آدم انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث منها ( أو علم ينتفع به ) 
ان للحسنه نور في القلب وسعه في الرزق ومحبه في قلوب الناس​ 

قل لمن يحمل هماً :: إن همك لن يدوم مثلما تُفنى السعادة هكذا تُفنى الهموم 
من لا يأكل من فأسه .. لا يتكلم من رأسه
معا من أجل دعم وأثراء المحتوى العربي​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز يمكنك افراد موضوع قائم بذاته بل موضوعين لما قدمته في مشاركات اعلاه
باراك الله فيك


----------



## صقر العايد (20 ديسمبر 2010)

ننتظر الكثير منك يا مهندس


----------



## ahmadj5 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ الغالي دفع الله حمدان جزاك الله خيرا
كمساحة خاصة باكباري المعلومات قليلة جدا حبذا لو تفيدنا بالاتي :
1- اكثر ما يهم المساح في العمل بالكباري و ما يجب ان يركز عليه "خبرتك في هذا المجال "
2- العمل مع عدم وجود نقاط علام معلومة الاحداثيات و المنسوب
3- تحديد محاور الاعمدة
4- ما هي الطريقة التي يدقق فيها المساح ميل الاعمدة عن الشاقول
5- ما هو الحد المسموح في ميل الاعمدة 
6- كيف يحقق المساح الارتفاعات الشاقولية " هل يقيس بالمتر " او ان هناك طريقة اخرى 

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز ahmadj5 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
واسف للتاخير في الرد 
اولا : اكثر مايهم المساح في عمل الكبري ويجب التركيز عليه هي عدة اشياء اهمها : 
1- نقاط التحكم الخاصة بالكبري 
هي من اهم الاشياء التي يجب علي مهندس المساحة الاهتمام بها وضبطها بدقة عالية سواء كانت الاحداثيات او المنسوب اي خطاء في نقاط التحكم يمكن ان تكون نتائجه كبير وقد تكلف الشركة كثيرا من الجهود ومال 
اما يجب علي مهندس المساحة عمل مراجعة دورية للنقاط التحكم والتاكد من دقها مثلا كل شهرين 
2 - معدات المساحة 
قبل البدء في اعمال التنفيذ يجب مراجعة اجهزة المساحة التي سوف تستخدم في العمل بعمل معايرة لها 
كما يجب ان تكون هناك معايرة دورية واقضها 6 شهور وتكون عند جهة معتمدة مثل وكلاء الاجهزة المختلفة 
3- مراجعة تصاميم الكبري 
ونقصد بها مراجعة جميع احداثيات اجزاء الكبري وتاكد منه صحتها قبل توقيع هذه الاجزاء 
يجب مراجعة احداثيات 
piles
piles cap
columns
cross-head
deck-slop


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*- العمل مع عدم وجود نقاط علام معلومة الاحداثيات و المنسوب 
في حالة وجود تصميم انشائي للكبري ولاتوجد احداثيات للاجزاء الكبري يجب عمل الاتي 
1- تحديد نقطة بداية الكبري علي الطبيعة (هذا المصصم يحدده قبل التصميم الانشائي ) 
2- نفرض للنقطة بداية الكبري احداثيات مثلا (0و0و0 ) نضع الجهاز عندها ونوجد احداثيات نقطة نهاية (التي يكون حددها المصصم ايضا ) 
3 - ننزل احداثيات نقطة البداية والنهاية في برنامج الاتوكاد او لاند ثم ننزل عليها اجزاء الكبري حسب التصميم ثم نوجد احداثيات للاجزاء الكبري منسوبة للاحداثيات نقطة البداية والنهاية للكبري

4- ويمكن من نقطة البداية والنهاية انشاء نقاط التحكم الاخري التي يتم منها توقيع اجزاء الكبري
*


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*- ما هي الطريقة التي يدقق فيها المساح ميل الاعمدة عن الشاقول
5- ما هو الحد المسموح في ميل الاعمدة 

يتم ذلك باخذ احداثيات نقطتين علي العمود المسافة بينهما معلومة مثلا متر نوجد الفرق في الاحداثيات بين النقطتين (يجب ان تكون النقطتيان في خط طولي واحد بحيث يكون هنا تغير في زواية الراسية الجهاز ولايكون هناك تغير في زاوية الافقية ) يكون هذا الفرق في متر لاجاد الفرق في كل العمود نضربه في طول العمود ثم نقارنها بالخطاء المسموح به هو 1:75 في كل 75 متر مسموح بخطاء مقدارها 1 متر (طبعا هذا الخطاء في الكبري فقط)
*


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*كيف يحقق المساح الارتفاعات الشاقولية " هل يقيس بالمتر " او ان هناك طريقة اخرى 

انا استخدم في ايجاد المناسيب جهاز total station فهو يفي بالغرض *


----------



## ahmadj5 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

خي العزيز دفع الله حمدان وفقك الله 

شكرا للاهتمامك و اجابتك عن الاسئلة اطال الله عمرك لينفع بك المسلمين و جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## جانسيز (28 ديسمبر 2010)

رهيب يا زول


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (28 ديسمبر 2010)

والله ياأخي انا من اشد الاشخاص اللذين يحتاجون الى مثل هذه المواضيع


----------



## abdo300 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

vvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## eng_es84 (24 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع كتير مهم أوى يابشمهندس وارجو ان تعتنى به
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## علي الدبس (24 سبتمبر 2012)

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/FONT]


----------



## علي الدبس (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]شششكككـــــــراااااا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااج زززززيل اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
ششششكككـــــــراااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجزيلاااا ااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااا
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ششششكككـــــــراااااا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجز يلاااا ااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]مشكور
مـشكـور
مــشكــور
مـــشكـــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور
مـشكـور
مشكور[/FONT]*


----------



## ali shaiml (8 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sdsda802 (8 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزبلا لكل انسان بيقدم معلومة او كلمه او برنامج او اى شى يفيد المنتدى حقيقى ليكم كل الشكررررررررررررر
سامى


----------



## بينش مارك (9 مارس 2013)

الأخ المهندس الزول المحترم دفع الله:شكرا لك على ما تقدمه من خدمات في هذا المنتدى
بس يا زول لي ملاحظه على تدقيق عامودية الأعمده يعني انت تقول ان كل 75 متر أرتفاع في العمود مسموح به خطا في ال verticalty بمقدار 1متر
وهذه تعتبر جريمه يا زول وفيها دمار شامل على دقة العمل يا ابن الحلال ان شغال في مشروع طريق دائري في مكه وعنا في المشروع اعمده ارتفاعها فوق ال 25متر و اكثر خطأ في 
ال verticalty بسامح فيه النجار (± 1سم ~ ±1.7سم) وجزاك الله خيرا أما بالنسبه لطريقة التدقيق توجد طريقتين:
الأولى عن طريق أجهزة LASER LEVEL وهو جهاز يعطي شعاع ليزر مرئي بحيث يتم أخذ مسافه قصيره بعيده عن العمود و لتكن مثلا 56.4 سم ويتم عمل تسامت للجهاز فوق هذه النقطه و من ثم تشغيل الجهاز و أطلاق شعاع الليزر و أهم شي في الموضوع ان لا تخبر أحد بالمسافه التي أخذتها كبعد عن العمود حتى لا يعرفها النجار و دعه هو اي النجار يقيس البعد من أعلى العمود و في المنتصف و يخبرك كم المسافه التي قاسها ما بين خط الليزر و وجه العمود وانت كمساح تقوم بقياسها من أسفل طبعا هذه العملبه تقوم بها على جميع أوجه العمود و الطريقه الثانيه عن طريق انزال خيط مع ثقل على طول العمود و يكون بعيد عن العمود مسافه معينه مع محاولة تهدئه الخيط قدر الأمكان وتلافي تأثير الهواء عليه ولكن هنا دع النجار هو يحدد المسافه التي يريدها على أن تكون في اعلى العمود و يخبرك عنها و انت قم بتدقيقها هل هي صحيحه ام لا ودع العامل الذي يعمل معك يقوم بالتدقيق على هذه المسافه في وسط العمود كذلك. آسف على الأطاله و لكن الكباري يعتبر فيها أعمال المساحه من أكثر الأعمال دقة على الأطلاق ويقع على المساح المسئوليه الأكبر و الأثقل لأن الكل يمشي وراءك و جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (13 مارس 2013)

بينش مارك قال:


> الأخ المهندس الزول المحترم دفع الله:شكرا لك على ما تقدمه من خدمات في هذا المنتدى
> بس يا زول لي ملاحظه على تدقيق عامودية الأعمده يعني انت تقول ان كل 75 متر أرتفاع في العمود مسموح به خطا في ال verticalty بمقدار 1متر
> وهذه تعتبر جريمه يا زول وفيها دمار شامل على دقة العمل يا ابن الحلال ان شغال في مشروع طريق دائري في مكه وعنا في المشروع اعمده ارتفاعها فوق ال 25متر و اكثر خطأ في
> ال verticalty بسامح فيه النجار (± 1سم ~ ±1.7سم) وجزاك الله خيرا أما بالنسبه لطريقة التدقيق توجد طريقتين:
> الأولى عن طريق أجهزة LASER LEVEL وهو جهاز يعطي شعاع ليزر مرئي بحيث يتم أخذ مسافه قصيره بعيده عن العمود و لتكن مثلا 56.4 سم ويتم عمل تسامت للجهاز فوق هذه النقطه و من ثم تشغيل الجهاز و أطلاق شعاع الليزر و أهم شي في الموضوع ان لا تخبر أحد بالمسافه التي أخذتها كبعد عن العمود حتى لا يعرفها النجار و دعه هو اي النجار يقيس البعد من أعلى العمود و في المنتصف و يخبرك كم المسافه التي قاسها ما بين خط الليزر و وجه العمود وانت كمساح تقوم بقياسها من أسفل طبعا هذه العملبه تقوم بها على جميع أوجه العمود و الطريقه الثانيه عن طريق انزال خيط مع ثقل على طول العمود و يكون بعيد عن العمود مسافه معينه مع محاولة تهدئه الخيط قدر الأمكان وتلافي تأثير الهواء عليه ولكن هنا دع النجار هو يحدد المسافه التي يريدها على أن تكون في اعلى العمود و يخبرك عنها و انت قم بتدقيقها هل هي صحيحه ام لا ودع العامل الذي يعمل معك يقوم بالتدقيق على هذه المسافه في وسط العمود كذلك. آسف على الأطاله و لكن الكباري يعتبر فيها أعمال المساحه من أكثر الأعمال دقة على الأطلاق ويقع على المساح المسئوليه الأكبر و الأثقل لأن الكل يمشي وراءك و جزاكم الله خيرا​



الاخ الكريم شكرا علي تنبيه هناك خطاء فعلا في نسبة التي ذكرتها وانما المقصود هو فكل 75 متر 10 سم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بينش مارك (13 مارس 2013)

بشكل عام كل 1 متر ارتفاع مسموح فيه 1 مم خطأ في العموديه يعني مثلا ال 75 متر مسموح فيهن 7.5سم ومثلا عمود أرتفاعه 10 متر مسموح فيه 1سم وهكذا. طبعا ذلك لا يعني ان العمود يجب ان يكون فيه نسبة الخطا و لكن كاما قل اخطأ كان العمل أدق


----------



## محمد الفجال (14 مارس 2013)

جزك الله كل خير ... اخى دفع الله حمدان هجو


----------



## abu fanny (17 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما.....


----------



## sur_es84 (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*اعمال المساحة المصاحبة لانشاء الكبارى*

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير والله امتعتنا


----------



## محمد الفجال (26 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم.....

​


----------



## علي الدبس (23 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

